# Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge Teil2



## steve (19. März 2004)

Da das Thema schon lang genug ist, bitte hier die neuen Antworten reinschreiben. Der ursprüngliche Thread erhält weiterhin den Wichtig-Status.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Waschbaer (19. März 2004)

Also Leute jetzt mal halblang. Ich denke nicht, daß Damd ein Rotzlöffel ist, noch daß der zu der Sorte Biker gehört, die ohne Sinn und Verstand durch 7Gebirge heizen. Eine hypothetische Frage nach den Möglichkeiten, die Verordnung durchzusetzten ist doch berechtigt. Soviel ich weiß, haben wir das auch u.a. als Argument gegen die Verordnung angeführt: Eben die mangelnde Kontrollierbarkeit und Durchsetztbarkeit!
Ich denke was Damd sagen will ist, daß sich keiner von der Verordnung als solche abschrecken lassen wird (ich z.B. auch nicht). Und zum Thema Bußgelder: Sollte es irgendwann so weit kommen und ich würde tatsächlich angehalten werden und der Förster zeigt sich nach ausführlicher Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Verordnung stur, würde ich - sofern sich die Möglichkeit ergäbe - auch Fersengeld geben. Und das hat meiner Ansicht dann nix mit jugendlichem Rebellentum oder Mißachtung von Recht und Ordnung zu tun. Ich würde das als zivilen Ungehorsam bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (19. März 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

leider kann ich die Einstellungen einiger Poster zur  eigentlichen Brisanz des Threads nicht mehr nachvollziehen und werde mich deshalb nicht weiter beteiligen, sorry !!!


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutchen,
> 
> leider kann ich die Einstellungen einiger Poster zur eigentlichen Brisanz des Threads nicht mehr nachvollziehen und werde mich deshalb nicht weiter beteiligen, sorry !!!



Hi vanille,

ich hoffe es war nicht mein Post, ansonsten bitte ich um Entschuldigung, denn ich (und sicher auch anderer) würden ungern auf deine Unterstützung verzichten. Insbesondere wegen deines fachspezifischen Hintergrundes. Also bitte bleib dabei. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Waschbaer (19. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutchen,
> 
> leider kann ich die Einstellungen einiger Poster zur  eigentlichen Brisanz des Threads nicht mehr nachvollziehen und werde mich deshalb nicht weiter beteiligen, sorry !!!




Meonst Du mich? Dann bitte private Nachricht an mich!


----------



## vanillefresser (19. März 2004)

Hi Horst, Hi Waschbaer,

hat nix mit Eurer Post zu tun !!!!! 

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Kampf gegen die Behörden  

Dies ist mein *letztes* Posting in diesem Thread !!!!


----------



## Waschbaer (19. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Das war mein *letztes* Posting in diesem Thread !!!!



@Vanillefresser

Hey, rede doch mit uns! Du kannst ja noch ein paar Stunden die "Bearbeiten-Funktion" zu deiner letzten Post nutzten, um mit uns zu kommunizieren. Das gilt dann ja eigentlich noch als letztes Posting.  ;-P

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich denke wirklich, daß Damd einfach mißverstanden wurde und letztendlich auch nichts anderes als ich sagen wollte. Und darüber kann man ja auch kontrovers diskutieren.


----------



## Damd (19. März 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanillefresser
> 
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Ich denke wirklich, daß Damd einfach mißverstanden wurde und letztendlich auch nichts anderes als ich sagen wollte. Und darüber kann man ja auch kontrovers diskutieren.



 Endlich versteht mich mal jemand!


----------



## talybont (20. März 2004)

Das Thema scheint ja mittlerweile schon so interessant geworden zu sein, das BIKE in seiner April-Ausgabe darüber berichtet. Ich bike zwar noch nicht so lange (seit August 2001) aber dafür recht oft und viel im 7G, da ich quasi direkt dort wohne. In der Zeit hatte ich bisher nur zwei Probleme mit Wanderern oder mit einem selbsternannten Förster, der sich nicht ausweisen konnte. Beides an einem Sonntag.
Ist ja auch logisch, da es der Hauptausflugstag ist. Deshalb fahre ich zumindest Sonntags nicht mehr ins 7G und Samstags vielleicht noch auf die Linzer Seite. So gehe ich jedem Ärger aus dem Weg. Wenn ich mir überlege, ich wäre Wanderer und über sechzig Jahre alt, könnten mich die Biker auch stören. Dummerweise hat diese Altersgruppe auch den grössten Einfluss, bzw. der Vortand des VVS gehört dazu. Da etwas zu bewegen ist wie gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen. Ich denke, das Hauptproblem sind nicht einmal die Biker sondern einfach die Tatsache, das das 7G einfach am Rande der Aufnahmequalität ist, was erhohlungssuchende Menschen betrifft. Fragt doch mal Biker die Ihr trefft, wo sie herkommen. Da fallen dann Namen wie Düsseldorf, Oberhausen,...Wenn ich nun diese Tatsache mit meinen Erfahrungen aus den Alpen vergleiche, wo die Touribiker oft durch Rücksichtslosigkeit und Gleichgültigkeit auffallen, wundert mich da nichts mehr. Nur sind die Alpentäler grösser als das 7G und man fährt nicht alle 50 m jemandem über die Füsse. Dies ist natürlich in keinster Weise auf irgendwelche User hier bezogen! Nur, wenn Euch so ein Depp auffällt, der wie ein Irrer auf Passanten zufliegt, stellt ihn zur Rede. Und zwar in unser aller Interesse. Wir sollten diese Negativbeispiele, auch wenn es nicht viele sein mögen, selbst aus der Wlt schaffen und so der VVS weniger Angriffsfläche bieten. 

MfG,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich versteht mich mal jemand!



Er hat dich falsch verstanden...kann Vanillefresser verstehen...


----------



## Tilman (22. März 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich weiß, haben wir das auch u.a. als Argument gegen die Verordnung angeführt: Eben die mangelnde Kontrollierbarkeit und Durchsetztbarkeit!



Es ist ein Unterschied, 

ob man im derzeitigen Verfahrensstand differenziert aufführt, warum der SchutzVO-Entwurf unbestimmt ist, also vom NSG-Nutzer gar nicht anwendbar ist oder


ob jemand die Sache nach dem Motto "die kriegen mich und mein Geld ja doch nicht" auf das Niveau von Räuber und Gendarm Spielereien reduziert.
Wir haben die mangelnde Durchsetzbarkeit/kontrollierbarkeit jedenfalls nicht als wesentliches (!) Element angeführt. Dieser Aspekt "Durchsetzbarkeit"  hängt nicht unmittelbar von der SchutzVO ab. Denn wären Dinge sinnvoll, müßte man sich im eigenen Biker-interesse um das "Wie" der Durchsetzbarkeit bemühen, was man bei Unsinn - so wie derzeit in der SchutzVO (Entw.) enthalten - nicht muß. 

Darum geht es, es geht nicht darum, ob hier Damd seine theoretischen Jagdszenen veranstaltet. Letzteres trägt nicht im geringsten dazu bei, die SchutzVO (Entw.) von fachlichem und juristischem Unsinn zu befreien.




			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema scheint ja mittlerweile schon so interessant geworden zu sein, das BIKE in seiner April-Ausgabe darüber berichtet.



Ärgerlich ist nur, daß BIKE in dem Artikel Trailverbot im Siebengebirge? (Heft 4/04 S.8)  mit Aussagen wie "Schon das bundesweite Rahmengesetz (Bundeswaldgesetz) beschränkt Radfahren auf Straße und offiziellen Wegen" an den Tatsachen vorbeischreibt (es sei senn, es waren Rechtschreibfehler).

Denn natürlich beschränkt das Bundeswaldgesetz das "Radfahren auf Straßen und Wege", nicht aber auf diesen Wegen selbst, so wie es aber in der SchutzVO (Entw.) vorgesehen ist. Von "offiziellen" Wegen ist im BundeswaldG auch keine Rede. Man kann das aber herbeireden oder -schreiben. Siegmund Freud läßt grüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (22. März 2004)

Moin Leute,

ich möchte nur sagen, bleibt alle am Ball und lasst euch nicht demotivieren, wenn nicht alle einer Meinung sind. Dafür ist die Sache zu wichtig! OPEN TRAILS!!

Weitermachen


----------



## Tilman (31. März 2004)

Ich habe zum Thema Landkarte & Stadtplan & Luftbild im Internet gefunden.


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2004)

Selbst ist der Mann 

Guckst du http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm


----------



## Tilman (3. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ist der Mann
> 
> Guckst du http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm



Guck´ ich, les´ ich, gut find´ ich.


----------



## X-Lars (7. April 2004)

Guten Tach,

ich habe die Schließung von Trails eine Menge nachgedacht und einige persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich will meine Lebensgeschichte nicht zu breit treten, aber ich habe 6 Jahre in San Francisco, Kalifornien verbracht. 

Mount Tam und Marin liegen gerade mal ein paar Kilometer nördlich der Stadt und eine Trainingsfahrt beinhaltet dann eine wundervolle Fahrt über die Golden Gate Bridge. Leider sind die Single Trails dort schon seit Jahren dicht. Die haben zwar nicht soviele Ranger, um das Verbot durchzusetzen, dafür sind die Strafen mit 272,50 $ doch sehr hoch. Wenn man es geschickt anstellt kann man auch schnell sein Bike konfisziert kriegen. Es ist zwar durchaus noch erlaubt, dort zu biken, aber eben nur auf Fireroads, die sehr breit und langweilig sind. Das schöne dabei ist, das viele von eben diesen im Nichts enden und da dann ein Verbotsschild auftaucht.
Es gibt in Norcal noch einige wenige Parks, in denen man noch legal Mountainbiken kann, aber keiner weiß wie lange noch. 

Nachdem die UCI den Weltcup aus Napa abgezogen hat und Armstrong seine ersten Erfolge gefeiert hat, ist der MTB Markt richtig zusammengeklappt. Alle wollten nur noch Rennradfahren. Die lokalen Rennserien werden immer dünner und jetzt hält eigentlich nur noch Seaotter die Fahne hoch. 

Das ist zwar alles etwas oberflächlich beschrieben, aber die Essenz ist: Wenn man einen Sport wachsen lassen will, muss man ihn auch "unverwässert" ausüben können. Wenn man die Trails schließt und nur noch die breitesten Forstwege offen läßt, aus denen sich im Extrem nicht einmal "Runden" bauen lassen, tötet man den Sport. Da sag' ich ja nichts Neues. 
ABER, wenn man die Verbote umgeht, tötet man ihn auch. Mal abgesehen von Behörden und Verboten, nervt es nach einer Weile einfach tierisch, ständig nach Förstern, Wanderern mit Handys und ähnlichem Ausschau zu halten. Ich persönlich mach' das einfach schon zu lange. Ich will einfach nur meine Runden drehen, ... ohne Stress. Wenn man sich einmal den Ruf als Hooligans des Waldes erworben hat, schreckt das einfach enorm viele Leute (auch aus dem eigenen Lager) ab.

Was sich in Amerika überhaupt nicht bewährt hat ist: Verhandlungen, die nur auf alle Trails auf oder alle Trails zu hinauslaufen. Da gewinnt, wer die größere Lobby hat. Plan B fehlt scheinbar auch in Deutschland. 

Hier ist Plan B: Eigene MTB Strecken im 7G. Mit Singletrails! Wär doch toll, oder.. Bevor alle abwinken... Wieso schaffen denn die Reiter das ohne Probleme. Jeder Reitstall rund um Köln hat seine eigenen Hausstrecken mitten durchs Gelände. Das ist einfach so. Was machen die besser, oder anders, oder überhaupt. Warum ist das etwas anders, wenn man auf einem Pferd sitzt, als wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt. Tonnenweise Pferdemist ist toll aber Reifenspuren eine Katastrophe. Ich hab's nie Verstanden. 

Anderer Plan B: Offene Singletrails an bestimmten Tagen oder zu bestimmten Zeiten. So voll der Wald am Sonntag auch ist, unter der Woche ist überhaupt nichts los. 

Oops das ist jetzt etwas länger geworden, als geplant. Ich hoffe das mein Punkt trotzdem 'rübergekommen ist. Soll als Anregung helfen und es ist manchmal hilfreich in andere Länder zu schauen. Ich fand beim Beispiel Marin erschreckend, daß man an der (kommerziellem) Geburtsstätte des MTB einfach keine gute oder annehmbare Lösung für alle gefunden hat. Ganz im Gegenteil ich habe mit genug Leuten gesprochen, denen MTB's auf Fireroads auch noch zuviel sind.


Fröhliche Ostern

Mountainbiking is not a crime!

Lars


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2004)

Ich würde gerne mehr über die Sperrung der Trail im "Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten" erfahren. Sicherlich gibt es dafür eine Begründung der zuständigen Behörde.

Was ist mit den in Kalifornien beheimateten Bikeindustrie? Haben die Biker dort keine Lobby?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Lars (15. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mehr über die Sperrung der Trail im "Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten" erfahren. Sicherlich gibt es dafür eine Begründung der zuständigen Behörde.
> 
> Was ist mit den in Kalifornien beheimateten Bikeindustrie? Haben die Biker dort keine Lobby?




So,

da war ja Ostern dazwischen, sorry.

Es ist ein relativ großes Thema, bei dem ich auch nicht notwendigerweise alle Details kenne.
Eins aber schon vorweg: wenn du von Lobby sprichst, meinst du wahrscheinlich politische Aktion. Das ist in Amerika nicht so. Wenn man dort politische Ziele durchsetzen will, braucht man entweder massive Öffentlichkeit, die möglichst schockiert ist (so OJ Simpson oder schwarzer Mann tötet blönde, Weiße), oder man braucht Geld, dann kauft man sich die Politiker der entsprechenden Bereiche, in denen man etwas durchsetzen will. Wahlkampfspenden oder Softmoney.
In den 70ern fing es in Marin ja so langsam mit den MTB's an. Nach der Hippiewelle, war SF als Wohnort auch nicht mehr so gefragt. Nur ein paar Hippies wollten damals in Marin leben. Das Land war billig und wenig als Bauland erschlossen. Gute Vorausetzung für Naturnutzung. Als so langsam klar wurde, daß Marin County als Wohnort erschlossen werden sollte, haben ein paar Baulöwen, einfach Reiche und Lokalpolitiker die Köpfe zusammengeteckt. Ganze Landstriche wurden damals zu Schleuderpreisen gekauft und als teures (und immer noch teurer werdendes) Bauland weiterverkauft. War also nix mit ein bischen Geld zur richtigen Zeit dein klein Häuschen zu bauen. 

Daß Marin überhaupt noch unbebaute Flächen hat, liegt einerseits an den Bergen selbst und am Militär. Die Marin Headlands sind im Besitz des US Mitlitärs und sind geschützt. Alles andere ist heute Bauland. Also Naturnutzung bzw. Biken gegen Spekulation. Ist hier ja auch nicht anders. Besonders ist an Marin, daß du ohne 1 Mio. $ Minimum Kapital, da nichts erwerben kannst. Extrem teure Wohngegend. Ich habe mir in Sausolito mal ein 8 Quadratmeter großes Zimmer in einer WG angeguckt. 950$ Miete...

Hier schließt sich der Kreis. Lobby = Geld. Du versucht Biken gegen eine extrem reiche Nachbarschaft durchzusetzen. Die sagen "Nein" und du hast kein Geld. Dann sind die Trails dicht. Dann werden ein paar Fireroads offengelassen, die zum Biken nicht reichen. Damit kann man dann angeben: "Man hat doch was getan". Und du machst nix mehr. 

Die bike industrie hat herzlich wenig getan. Entweder weil das Problem zu spät erkannt worden ist oder weil sie einfach nur ums Überleben gekämpft haben. Ibis, Salsa, Voodoo, Bontrager, Breezer, Fisher und andere haben es ja nicht geschafft oder nur so gerade eben. Neben den Grundstückspreisen, sind die Lebenshaltungskosten und die Mieten immens gestiegen. Selbst wenn du die Miete noch zahlen kannst, kannst du deinen Mitarbeitern nicht genug zahlen, damit sie in der Nähe leben können. Chris King ist ja auch von Süd Kalifornien in die Pampa gezogen. Trotz der hohen Produktpreise und seines guten Rufs, haben seine Mitarbeiter z.T. zu fünft oder mehr in einer Bude gehaust, nur damit sie bei King arbeiten können. Das ist doch wahre Liebe zum Arbeitgeber, oder?

Als letztes muss ich darauf hinweisen, daß der gemeine Amerikaner fett und unbeweglich ist. Das heißt mit Natur haben die wenigsten zu tun. Gerade unter der Woche hat man die Headlands fast für sich allein, während um die Ecke 41/2 Mio. Menschen leben.  Auch am Wochenende sind die Touristen und die Sportler fast unter sich. Natur ist in Amerika kein Gut! Man hat es eben. 

Aber ist ja auch in Deutschland so. Warum in den Wald, wenn ich auch fernsehen kann?
Ich merk' gerade, daß das ein Thema ist, bei dem man leicht vom Hölzchen aufs Stöckchen kommt. 

Was dem Amerikaner sein Geld und die damit verbundene Macht ist, ist dem Deustchen seine Verordnungswut. 
So gibt es in Amerika den "no fault accident", also den Unfall an dem keiner Schuld hat. Dumm gelaufen, mit anderen Worten. Sowas ist in Deutschland ja undenkbar! Man hat hier 100%, 70% oder 10% Schuld! Was für ein Aufwand.  

Das ist ja auch das Frustrierende, einerseits will man die Bürokraten davon abhalten, jeden Zentimeter mit einzelnen Verordnungen zu reglementieren, andererseits soll die Öffentlichkeit von einer Randsportart eingenommen werden. Dann sind da noch die Jungs, die den Wald am Liebsten mit Schaufel, Motorsäge und Schaufelbagger in eine große Sprungschanze umwandeln würden. Tja, und gerade die sind die Lieblingskinder der Bikeindustrie...  

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Airhaenz (15. April 2004)

@Lars: Interessante Situation da in Marin County. War im Herbst selbst in den Staaten und dachte das SF ja eigentlich ein netter Wohnort ist mit den Marin Hills zum Biken direkt vor der Haustür. Da hab ich mich wohl geschnitten. Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass da wo die Natur für ua. den Touristen aufbereitet wird(z.B.die National Parks), Biken rigoros Verboten ist.
Andereseits gibt es ja wirjlich Unmengen an Landschaft, wo es kein Schwein stört, wenn man biked(es sei denn es ist Privatbesitz..), leider gibt es dort keine/kaum Wege...(das war vorallen in Utah)..
Andererseits gibt es solche Spots wie Moab. Wo man 3$ bezahlt um einige Zeit die Trails benutzten zu dürfen, dafür ist man dort dann aber auch vor anfeindungen von Wanderen etc. gesichert und die Trails werden gepflegt,ausgeschildert etc.

Ich glaub hier im 7gb - helfen uns diese Erfahrungen nur Bedingt. Auch wenn ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung nicht von der Glotze weck kommt. Das siebengebirge ist am We sehr, sehr gut besucht! Und die richtige krassen Trailbauer sind dort nicht mal anzutreffen, da das Terrain für ihre schwerren Bikes etwas steil ist..

Ach ja auf meiner letzen 1200hm 7gb Tour habe ich auf meinem 17kg Bike gemacht - wo ein Wille.. An diesem tag haben wir übrigens nur gute Erfahrungen mit Wanderen gemacht, bis auf 2 alte Frauen die uns drohten'man würde am Ende des Weges kontrolieren - wir müssten dann bezahlen - wenn wir uns nicht an die 'Kein Radweg Bäume' am Nonnenstrom halten. Wir waren zu 4, und sind im Schritttempo-freundlich grüßend-passiert. Und genau das kotzt mich im 7gb an. Durch die viele 'Antibiker'Schilder wird eine negative Stimmung geschürt. Weiterhin haben wir auch einen offizellen VSS Beauftragend getroffen(Ausweich sichtbar an Jacke), der Grüßte genauso freundlich zurrück wie wir ihn auch gegrüßt haben.

Bis dann Jochen


----------



## X-Lars (16. April 2004)

Wo man 3$ bezahlt um einige Zeit die Trails benutzten zu dürfen, dafür ist man dort dann aber auch vor anfeindungen von Wanderen etc. gesichert und die Trails werden gepflegt,ausgeschildert etc.


@Airhaenz: Fand ich auch gut. Es ist wirklich schön "sein" Territorium zu haben. Wer an "Traildays" selbst mal zur Schaufel gegriffen hat, weiß wieviel Arbeit hinter einem guten Trail steckt! Bin also bereit ein paar Euros springen zu lassen.

Das Deutschland eng ist, weiß ich ja. Besonders am WE will ja jeder ins Grüne. Deshalb wundert es mich ja so, daß die Reiter das so gut hinkriegen mit eigenen Wegen und wir eben nicht. Eigene Fahrradwege wären einfach nicht schlecht. Das war ja meine Idee zu Beginn, als ich meine Erfahrungen beschrieben habe. Ob das in jedem Revier realisierbar ist, ist die Frage.

Aber aus lokalen Problemen entsteht schnell ein Flächenbrand.

Barbara Boxer, US Senatorin plant in den USA mit ihrem "Wilderness ACT" flächendeckende Sperrung der Wälder und Naturparks für Biken  und andere Outdoor Aktivitäten. Vorsichtige Schätzungen gehen dahin, daß´für das Biken etwa 90% der schönsten Reviere verloren gehen. 

Leider schauen ja auch deutsche Politiker über den großen Teich...

Lars


----------



## talybont (19. April 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Das siebengebirge ist am We sehr, sehr gut besucht! Und die richtige krassen Trailbauer sind dort nicht mal anzutreffen, da das Terrain für ihre schwerren Bikes etwas steil ist..
> 
> Ach ja auf meiner letzen 1200hm 7gb Tour habe ich auf meinem 17kg Bike gemacht - wo ein Wille.. An diesem tag haben wir übrigens nur gute Erfahrungen mit Wanderen gemacht, bis auf 2 alte Frauen die uns drohten'man würde am Ende des Weges kontrolieren - wir müssten dann bezahlen - wenn wir uns nicht an die 'Kein Radweg Bäume' am Nonnenstrom halten. Wir waren zu 4, und sind im Schritttempo-freundlich grüßend-passiert. Und genau das kotzt mich im 7gb an. Durch die viele 'Antibiker'Schilder wird eine negative Stimmung geschürt. Weiterhin haben wir auch einen offizellen VSS Beauftragend getroffen(Ausweich sichtbar an Jacke), der Grüßte genauso freundlich zurrück wie wir ihn auch gegrüßt haben.



Der freundliche Herr hat Euch aber sicher nicht auf dem Nonnenstromberg gegrüsst, oder? Warum fahrt Ihr denn da lang? Das gab da schon vor Jahren Ärger. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Biker einen schlechten Ruf haben, wenn sie nicht einmal lesen können! Gerade dann, wenn sie sich über solche Schilder hinwegsetzen. Oder fährst Du auch 200, wenn auf einer dreispurigen Autobahn Tempo 100 das Limit darstellt? Dies ist übrigends der einzige Weg, der konkret gesperrt ist. Die anderen sind mehr oder weniger Auslegungssache (Tretschbachtal, Breiberge, Lohrberg-Nasseplatz,...).
Ich versteh sowas nicht, den Trails nachtrauern aber an deren Schliessung mehr oder weniger mitbeteiligt sein.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Airhaenz (20. April 2004)

Woran kann ich erkennen, dass dieser Weg gesperrt ist?Ich meine die Frage ernst!
Am Anfang des Weges steht eines der vielen kleinen Schilder mit dem Aufdruck das Radfahren auf 'schmalen Wegen' verboten ist. Dieses ist ganz allgemein formuliert. Also nicht spezifisch auf diesen Weg bezogen.Man sieht exakt diese Schilder ja auch an vielen Stellen im Siebengebirge und den Aufdruck auch auf den großen Wegtafeln. 
Danach ist, genau wie du sagst, die Entscheidung der Befahrbarkeit der Wege mehr oder weniger Interpretation des Betroffenen.
Der Weg am Nonnestromberg ist (subjektiv) nicht weniger schmal oder breit als viele andere Wege im 7gb auch - folglich habe ich mich dazu entschloßen ihn zu befahren. 
Die zahlreichen bepinselten Bäume 'Kein Radweg' wirken auf mich nicht wie offizielle Schilder.
Oder reagierst du auf der Autobahn auch auf Graphities die ein freier Künstler an  Brückenpfeiler geschmiert hat???
Desweiteren bedeutet doch 'Kein Radweg' nicht das Radfahren verboten ist.Eine Landstraße ist auch kein Radweg, trotzdem darf ich dort fahren(es sei denn es gibt weitere offizielle Schilder).
Also, ich hätte kein Problem auf diesen einen Trail zu verzichten, wenn wir auf den anderen legal fahren dürften(und ich eine plausible Begründung bekäm). 
Dazu müsste dieses aber auch entsprechend Beschildert sein - und es wäre schön! wenn das Damoklesschwertschild(fahren auf schmallen Wegen etc.) dann auf den großen Karten, bzw vor anderen Wegen entfernt würde!
Der VSS Mitarbeiter begegnete uns auf einem schmalen Weg vom Lohrberg Richtung Magarittenhöhe(verzeiht mir wenn ich dieses Wort falsch geschrieben hab).
Ich bin allerdings auch schon einmal einer Person mit Forstausweis und Gewehr auf dem Nonnenstromberg begegnet. Ich wollte dann wissen warum denn hier biken verboten ist - worrauf ich keine Antwort bekam, dafür aber eine Menge Beschimpfungen bzw Drohungen.Für dieses Gespräch bin ich übrigens Zwecks deeskalation extra vom Rad abgestiegen..
Es kommt mir hier ein wenig so vor, als ob die Exekutive  auch gerne ein wenig Legislative sein möchte..


----------



## Airhaenz (20. April 2004)

Genau es handelte sich konkret um den Trail: Lohrberg - Nasseplatz auf dem wir den netten VSS Mitarbeiter trafen.
Tretschbach fahre ich übrigens nie, Breiberge hingegen schon - nur damit du dir ein konkretes Bild von meiner Auslegung der 'schmalen Weg' Regelung machen kannst.


----------



## Damd (20. April 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Der freundliche Herr hat Euch aber sicher nicht auf dem Nonnenstromberg gegrüsst, oder? Warum fahrt Ihr denn da lang? Das gab da schon vor Jahren Ärger. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Biker einen schlechten Ruf haben, wenn sie nicht einmal lesen können! Gerade dann, wenn sie sich über solche Schilder hinwegsetzen. Oder fährst Du auch 200, wenn auf einer dreispurigen Autobahn Tempo 100 das Limit darstellt? Dies ist übrigends der einzige Weg, der konkret gesperrt ist. Die anderen sind mehr oder weniger Auslegungssache (Tretschbachtal, Breiberge, Lohrberg-Nasseplatz,...).
> Ich versteh sowas nicht, den Trails nachtrauern aber an deren Schliessung mehr oder weniger mitbeteiligt sein.
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


 Hi, deine Meinung leuchtet mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht ein:  

1. Wieso sollte man denn grad den Nonnestromberg nicht befahren?; nur weil da Schilder sind?
2. Wenn man die Trail nicht befährt und so nicht zu deren Schließung beiträgt, dann brauch man doch gar nicht das Verbot zu bekämpfen, weil man ja sowieso da nicht Fährt  

Vielleicht kannste das ja nochmal erläutern....

Mfg Damd


----------



## talybont (20. April 2004)

Spreche ich Chinesisch oder was?

Also:
Der Nonnenstromberg ist seit mindestens drei Jahren für Biker tabu (Vogelschutz, Brüten, was auch immer), zu erkennen an den Aufschriften auf den Bäumen. Wenn ich da jetzt langbike muss ich mich nicht wundern das Leute da gerne den Sheriff spielen und sich aufregen. Auf den anderen Wegen gibt es sowas nicht. Nur auf den grossen Wegetafeln (z.B. am Löwenburger Hof) steht was zum Thema Radfahren, aber mehr im Kleingedruckten und nicht genau definiert.
Ich will damit sagen, warum soll man die Leute erst unnötig provozieren? Gesperrt ist er nuneinmal, ob dies sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt. Wenn nun aber Leute trotzdem dort biken, wirft dies ein tolles Licht auf uns alle. "Guck mal, die halten sich nicht an Gebote, die müssten zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden!" Ich hatte schoneinmal Ärger am Nonnenstromberg, ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her! Seitdem ist der für mich tabu!
Tretschbachtal und Breiberge fahre ich höchstens in der Woche, Bittweg kann man auch am Wochenende fahren.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Patrik (21. April 2004)

*Nonnenstromberg*
Hallo zusammen,

Bin dor letztes Jahr auch mal gerügt worden. Endete aber in einem netten Gespräch. Ist ganz einfach. Der Förster sagte mir es sei eine Auswilderungszone für Jungtier. Ob es stimmt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da es aber eine nette Unterhaltung war und er mir gestatte die Runde zu ende zu fahren, glaub ich schon das es stimmt. Für mich eine klare Aussage und deshalb fahre ich diese kleine Runde nicht mehr.

Am Rande ein Tipp von mir. Wenn einige unbedingt Trails fahren wollen dann schaut doch dort mal vorbei. http://www.mountainbikegruppe.de/
Ein riesen Angebot von Touren auch für Gäste.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. April 2004)

Nein, wuerdest du chinesisch sprechen, haette ich gar nicht geantwortet.

Ich verstehe deine Sichtweise. Nur habe ich ein Problem mit den bepinselten Baeumen. Bis jetzt hab ich es leider immer vergessen, aber ich werde demnaechst mal mit der Digicam die kleinen offizellen VSS Schilder aufnehmen - auf denen steht: Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen verboten. Und dazu dokumentieren wo/vor welchen wegen diese genau stehen. 
Wie gesagt der Nonnenstromberg unterscheidet sich in seiner Schmalheit nicht objektiv von anderen Wegen. Es sollte ausreichen am Beginn des Weges ein eindeutig als offiziell zu indentifizierendes Schild aufzustellen...
Die Realitaet weckt auf mich ehr den Eindruck, dass da jemand seine persoenliche Definition von "schmalen Weg" einfach mal den Mitmenschen aufdruecken wollte und deswegen alle 10meter einen Baum bepinselt hat(was an und fuer sich schon einen absolut Ueberfluessiger eingriff in die Natur ist - wer am ersten Baum vorbei faehrt, wird es bei den weiteren genauso tun). 
Wuerde die offiziell Zustaendige Behoerde dieses genauso sehen, waere es doch ein sehr kleines Problem dieses eindeutige Schild aufzustellen!
Also ich weiss immer noch nicht warum gerade dieser Weg gesperrt sein soll und andere - zum Teil noch schmalere - nicht! Ich brauch auch nicht zwingend den Grund, bei einem akuratem Schild wuerde ich das Verbot auch respektieren.
Aber so - belasse ich es bei meiner Interpretation von schmal und breit und Wende diese auf alle Wege an!

Produktiver Vorschlag: Ich rufe vielleicht mal bei der VSS an und lass mir mal die offizelle Sachlage, bezueglich dieses Weges und der Graffitie Baeume erklaeren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik (21. April 2004)

Ich sehe das auch so. Wege im 7GB gibt es doch genug. Und die paar, wo mann wirklich nicht mit dem Bike fahren sollte, kann man doch mit einem netten Schild kenntlich machen. 
Zum Beispiel an den Hauptzugangswegen ein allgemienes Hinweisschild Liebe Biker bitte ... Dann dort schon einen Hinweis auf die Schilder, wo man nicht biken soll, geben.  An den Wegen dann das eigentliche Schild.

So viele Bereich sind es doch wohl nicht, wo man das Biken sein lassen sollte.
Nur wenn ich nicht weis wo die Gebiete für Auswilderung von Jungtieren und zu schützende Feuchtbiotope sind, kann ich sie auch nicht umfahren.

Nur so willkürlich hingemalte Schilder erfüllen keinen Zweck. Erst recht nicht wenn ich schon mitten im Gebiet bin und auf solch ein gekrickel stoße.

Der VVS muss doch etwas haben wo die Gebiete eingetragen sind. Dan hat man doch eine Gespächsgrundlage.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. April 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Da Hein und Tilman derzeit nicht vor Ort sind, gebe ich von Seiten der DIMB mal wieder den Senf dazu.

Ge- und Verbotsschilder sind nur dann gültig, wenn sie von der zuständigen (Forst-)Behörde oder zumindest mit deren Zustimmung aufgestellt wurden. Dabei muss es sich jedoch um die offiziell zugelassenen Schilder (z.B. Zeichen 250)  handeln und nicht um irgendwelche Pinseleien an einem Baum, die jeder anbringen kann, der einen Topf Farbe mit in den Wald nimmt.
Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob eine Sperrung eines einzelnen Weges dennoch sinnvoll sein kann. Sprechen triftige Gründe (wie z.B. Auswilderungszone) dafür, einen Weg generell nicht zu nutzen (auch nicht zu Fuß) sollte sich niemand darüber hinweg setzen. aber gerade in einem solchen Fall sollte der weg doch dann wirklich für alle Waldnutzer gesperrt werden, um den Tieren die notwendige ruhe zur Eingewöhnung zu verschaffen.
Die allgemeinen Hinweistafeln haben ebenfalls keinen Sperrcharakter. Sie dürfen lediglich den Gesetzesinhalt wiedergeben, was im Fall der ehemals enthaltenen rechtswidrigen 3-Meter-Beschränkung nicht enthalten war. Auch das "schmale Wege-Verbot" ist juristisch eigentlich nicht haltbar, da dieses nicht gesetzeskonform ist und der Begriff "schmaler Weg" nirgendwo definiert ist.

Zu dem Vorschlag, eine Art Wegenetz im 7G einzurichten: Die Idee ist nicht ganz neu und wurde im Zusammenhang mit dem 7G und vorher in vielen anderen Orten/Regionen auch schon diskutiert. Man muss sich aber darüber im klaren sein, dass dann vermutlich nur noch diese Wege von Bikern benutzt werden dürfen. 
Wir von der DIMB sind der Meinung, dass solche Biker-Reservate die letzte Möglichkeit sein sollten, den Verkehr zu lenken. In anderen Regionen war es mit geringeren Einschneidungen durch Aufklärungsaktionen etc. möglich, die Verhältnisse zu verbessern.

Da scheint Lars' Plan B-Alternative schon besser: Besonders stark frequentierte Wege zu bestimmten Zeiten zu sperren (z.B. zur Sonntag-Nachmittag-Kaffee-Zeit).

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende !


----------



## XCRacer (23. April 2004)

Vorhin lief die Sendung *Expedition ins Siebengebirge"* auf WDR Fernesehen.

Mann konnte einen groben Überblick über das Minigebirge Siebengebirge bekommen. Interessant fand ich die Aussage, das der "Drachenfells" nach dem Zuckerhut in Brasilien der meist besuchte Berg ist (!)

Das Wort "Mountainbike" fiel übrigens in keinster Weise 

Die Sendung wird am morgigen Samstag um 10.15 Uhr und am Freitag, 30.04.2004 um 12:00 Uhr wiederholt !

Hier der Link mit Video-Trailer: http://www.wdr.de/tv/huhu/reportage/index.phtml

*Was ist eigentlich mit dem Naturathlon?* 
Wäre das nicht eine Möglichkeit für uns "Präsenz" zu zeigen?
http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/f_aktuelles.htm


----------



## bergzicke53227 (27. April 2004)

Hmmm... hatte vor längerer Zeit mal um ein Backup hinsichtlich des aktuellen Standes der Dinge gebeten... 

Was ist denn zur Zeit Sache? 

Ich für meinen Teil kann in der Regel nur am Wochenende im Siebengebirge fahren, habe aber noch nie schlechte oder unangenehme Erfahrungen mit Wanderern gemacht. Bremse halt für die Wanderer ersichtlich deutlich ab, grüße nett, lächle und bedanke mich. Hat immer funktioniert.
Selbst als mich an den Ofenkaulen ein Förster (?) anhielt ist dabei ein vernünftiges Gespräch rausgekommen.
Ich persönlich halte es so, dass ich 1. nur mit Leuten fahre, die ich kenne und wir 2. maximal zu dritt sind und wir 3. die Hauptwanderwege meiden, also in der Regel auf den single-trails zu finden sind.
Selbst am Sonntag auf dem Nonnenstromberg habe ich mich ganz nett mit einien Wanderern unterhalten.

Fazit: Es ist doch alles eine Frage der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme. 


Gruß

Andrea


----------



## Airhaenz (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

hier die versprochenen Aufnahmen. 

Ganz kurz:die kleinen Schilder sind überall, für mich nicht systematisch, im 7gb zu finden. Zu einem vor 'nicht breiten'Wegen(z.B.Nonnenstromberg)auf denen Biker nicht gesehen werden wollen, aber auch z.B. an Schutzhütten an breiten Forstautobahnen(z.B.Annatal -Löwenburg).

Die Zentrale der VSS hat mich bei meiner telefonischen Frage bezüglich dem Nonnenstromberg an den Zuständigen Förster verwiesen - man wisse selber nicht genau was es mit den bepinselten Bäumen aufsicht hat. Sobald ich mit ihm telefoniert hab, gibt es hier ein Update.

Auf der Tour am Samstag gab es nur positive Erfahrungen. 

Ein Beispiel:

Tatort: Nicht breiter Weg
Wer: Mein Kumpel und ich sowie ihre Bikes.
Was: Gegenverkehr von 2 Fußgängern.

Wir stiegen ab, stellten uns zur Seite und Grüßten.Darauf die Fußgängerin, sie wissen dass das(sie meinte wohl Radfahren) hier verboten ist. Meine Antwort, ich denke ich kann das Verantworten - Fühlen sie sich denn durch uns Bedroht oder denken dass Radfahren hier unverantwortlich ist.
Darauf die Wandere, hmm eigentlich Nein - also wegen uns muß Radfahren hier nicht verboten werden.


----------



## wetterfest (21. Mai 2004)

Selbstversuch...

...wir sind gestern (Vatertag!) durchs 7GB gewandert, Kloster Heisterbach - Nonnenstromberg - Einkehrhaus - Ölberg - Königswinter.

Ich sehe absolut kein Problem zwischen Wanderern und Bikern, das scheint sich doch mehr in der mekwürdigen Psychologie und Geltungssucht Einzelner abzuspielen.

Natürlich gibt's die *Poser*  , die ausgerechnet am Feiertag nachmittags um 2 die Wanderwege runterbrezeln - ohne Helm (die Frisur sitzt...) aber mit Rotwild unter'm Hintern...naja

Mein Tip: 7GB werktags zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr!

Nonnenstromberg: Ideale Übungsstrecke für Bunny Hops, wenn der "Unverbesserliche" die Bäume wieder querlegt, die die "Anderen" dann wieder wegräumen.

Ich würde für folgenden Plan stimmen: Sonntags Komplettsperrung für Biker, dafür an allen anderen Tagen freie Trails.

Gruss an alle (halbwegs) Vernünftigen


----------



## Dillmaensche (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab durch Zufall dieses Forum und vor allem diesen Thread entdeckt und musste mich als direkter Bewohner des Siebengebirges, Radfahrer und auch leidenschaftlicher Wanderer einfach anmelden um mich zu Wort melden zu können.

Ich fand den 1. Teil dieser Diskussion sehr kreativ, unterhaltsam und konstruktiv hab mich allerdings gerade im 2. Teil sehr über die Posts einzelner gewundert und auch geärgert... wenn doch bekannt ist, das z.B. der Nonnenstromberg für uns Radfahrer gesperrt ist und dann trotzdem von einzelnen befahren wird (ob aussreichend oder den Regeln der deutschen Beschilderung entsprechen gekenzeichnet ist völlig egal wenn ich das doch weiss) müssen wir uns nicht wundern das Biker nicht besonders gerne gesehen werden. Es gibt wirklich genug schöne und anspruchsvolle Wege  zu fahren und dann muss nicht unbedingt der bekanterweise gesperrte Weg befahren werden. Wer dies doch tut dem unterstell ich einfach mal das er zu bequem ist sich richtig zu informieren und sich einfach in unserem Bikerevier nicht auskennt um alternativen zu suchen. Im übrigen gibt es auch Forstungen die sogar für Wanderer nicht freigegeben sind (z.B. in Aegidienberg-Rottbitze).

Ich bin wie ich schon schrieb auch sehr viel per Pedes im 7gb unterwegs und muss mich fast täglich wundern das es 75 % der Biker noch nicht geschafft haben zumindest mal die Klingel zu benutzten, wenn sie sich Spaziergängern mit 40 km/h nähern, geschweige denn überhaupt eine montiert haben. Ein bisschen langsamer fahren ist wohl auch zuviel verlangt. Da werd auch ich gerne mal ein wenig grantig denn das ist echt richtig albern und dann dürfen wir uns nicht wundern wenn wir nicht gerne gesehen werden...

Also bitte umfahrt doch einfach die Wege von denen ihr schon wisst das es immer wieder Diskussionen gibt meine Güte es kann doch nicht so schwer sein  die Strecke nach solchen Kriterien zu planen und damit und mit ein bisschen mehr freundlichkeit positiv auf das schlechte Image der Biker einzuwirken.


Gruss Til


----------



## talybont (22. Juli 2004)

Hi Til,

ich stimme Dir uneingeschränkt zu!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tim

 Schön auch mal Stimmen der "anderen Seite" zu hören.



			
				Dillmaensche schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn doch bekannt ist, das z.B. der Nonnenstromberg für uns Radfahrer gesperrt ist und dann trotzdem von einzelnen befahren wird (ob aussreichend oder den Regeln der deutschen Beschilderung entsprechen gekenzeichnet ist völlig egal wenn ich das doch weiss)


 Es geht wohl hier darum, das zum einen nicht jeder Bürger Schilder auf die Bäume malen darf. Das ist Amtsanmaßung! Zum anderen sollte es schon ordentlich begründet werden. Nur als Grund aufzuzeigen, das hier die gehobene Gesellschaft gerne ihre Ruhe hat, finde ich kein Argument sondern willkür!



> ...75 % der Biker noch nicht geschafft haben zumindest mal die Klingel zu benutzten, wenn sie sich Spaziergängern mit 40 km/h nähern, geschweige denn überhaupt eine montiert haben. Ein bisschen langsamer fahren ist wohl auch zuviel verlangt. Da werd auch ich gerne mal ein wenig grantig denn das ist echt richtig albern und dann dürfen wir uns nicht wundern wenn wir nicht gerne gesehen werden...


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Rücksichtnahme! Lasst uns alle dazu beitragen 

 Grüße René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2004)

@ Til:

Auch ich gehöre nicht selten zur "anderen Fraktion" und kann Deine Erlebnisse sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass meine früheren Postings zu den angebrachten Schildern nicht den Eindruck erweckt haben, man solle generell alle Sperrungen missachten. Genau das ist nicht unser (DIMB-)Weg - wir arbeiten mehr daran, unsinnige (aber legale) Sperrungen von vornherein zu verhindern oder im Nachhinein auf legalem Weg zu beseitigen.

Die hier mehrfach angesprochenen "Schilder" sind jedoch keine zulässigen Wegsperrungen, sondern willkürlich und ohne Befugnis von irgend jemandem an Bäumen angebrachten Zeichen. Diese müssen nicht beachtet werden !

Hierzu ein "aber" der Vernunft: 
Unabhängig von Beschilderungen sollten Trails, die bekanntermaßen zu bestimmten Zeiten stark frequentiert und konfliktbehaftet sind, generell nicht zu diesen Zeiten benutzt werden. Das ist nicht das, was die DIMB unter  sozialverträglichem Biken versteht. Im Rahmen der MTB-Guide-Ausbildung gehen wir auch genau auf diese Problematik ein. 
Es ist aus unserer Sicht auch nicht zu viel verlangt, dass sich BikerInnen, die nicht ausreichend ortskundig sind, sich bei der Tourplanung bereits informieren, wann welche Trails evtl. nicht empfehlenswert sein könnten.

Hinweise dazu und zur richtigen 'Annäherung an andere Waldbesucher vgl. auch unsere DIMB Trail Rules http://www.dimb.de/html/trailrules2004.pdf


----------



## Dillmaensche (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Thomas, 

ich kenne die "Beschilderung" am Nonnenstromberg auch und mir ist auch klar das es sich nicht um gültige Verkehrszeichen handelt, aber wie du schon sagst sind sich die meisten hier bewusst darüber das es immer wieder Konflikte mit Wanderern gibt, trotzdem stellen sie auf stur und fahren dort....  

Der Weg die Probleme zu lösen ist nicht der Weg über den einzelnen Wanderer der Schilder liest und in Deutscher Kleingärtnermanier für die Rechte des Waldes eintritt, sonder tatsächlich wie ja auch von euch praktiziert über Gespräche mit den Verantwortlichen und vor allem durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Vermeidung eben dieser Konfliktsituationen.
Natürlich macht das den Anschein das wir langsam rausgedrängt werden, nur dürfen wir nicht vergessen das die Biker im Siebengebirge lange nicht so einen hohen Touristischen stellenwert haben wie in manchen anderen Regionen Deutschlands. Wie war das als Kind noch... willst du möglichst lange Fernsehen verhalte dich möglichst unauffällig.   


Was mich eben augeregt hat ist die Einstellung einiger die sich geradezu darüber amüsieren wenn mal wieder Ärger im Revier war, so wird der schlechte Ruf der uns leider mitlerweile anhaftet bestimmt nicht besser...


Gruss Til


----------



## steve (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem nun schon längere Zeit nichts neues mehr zu dem Thread geschrieben wurde, cancel ich den Wichtig-Status wieder.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## smeg (27. September 2004)

Hallo 7GB Biker und DIMB,

sorry, aus aktuellem Anlaß (Diskussion mit einem Spaziergänger) möchte ich diesen Thread nochmal nach vorne bringen. Ist es jetzt eigentlich schon zu spät, gemeinsam mit MTBern und dem VVS Lösungen zu finden? Ist die 2,50 m Regelung in Stein gemeisselt?
Ein Argument: "Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt". Das stimmt in Einzelfällen. In der schlechten Jahreszeit versuche ich zwar empfindliche Bereiche zu meiden, aber klar ist schon dass wir die Wege beanspruchen. 
Daher die Frage: Wurde schon einmal diskutiert, ob sich MTBer in Form eines Beitrages an dem Erhalt der Wege beteiligen kann? Im Gegenzug wäre eine Art Plakette fürs Rad gut. Gleichzeitig kann man sich ja für bestimmte Verhaltensregeln im 7GB verpflichten. Oder kommen wir hier schon zu spät? Ein Beitritt in den VVS kommt für mich wegen der restriktiven Politik gegen MTBer nicht in Frage. Trotzdem erhoffe ich mir mehr Akzeptanz.

Eine Sperrung aller Wege <2,50 Meter ist keine Lösung für Mountainbiker. Ich habe übrigens in den 6 Jahren biken im 7Gebirge erst Probleme mit Wanderern (eher mit Spaziergängern, und auch nur mit wenigen) seitdem die Schilder herumstehen und die Diskussion in den Medien ist. Das führt wohl auch zu wachsender Paranoia: Ein Spaziergänger wollte mir gestern eine Regen-Erosionsrinne für Mountainbikespuren weismachen    Vorsicht, demnächst werfen wir Bäume um    
Ausserdem scheint es vielen "ums Prinzip" zu gehen.

Also: Mein Verhalten ist nach wie vor freundlich, ich lasse den Fussgängern Vortritt, benutze eine Klingel, kann an die DIMB Regeln ein Häkchen machen. Ich bin aber BÖSE, denn ich fahre gerne Trails   
Klar, ich versuche auch Wochenend Tage und die Einzugsbereiche der Gaststätten zu meiden. Oft geht es aber nicht anders, ausserdem sind einige Umfahrungen der neuralgischen Punkte Trails, die ich eigentlich nicht benutzen darf - z.B. der obere und mittlere Ölbergrundweg, dort habe ich bisher nur ganz selten jemanden angetroffen. Jeder regelmässige 7GB Biker hat da seine Konfliktvermeidungsstrategie. Dnenoch: Auch Wanderer müssen lernen, die schönen Wege mit anderen zu teilen. Siehe Schild im Val 'd Uina: "Achtung, ab hier muss mit Mountainbikern gerechnet werden". Fantastisch, oder?

Meine Frage an den DIMB: Ist es noch aktuell - siehe frühere Diskussionen in diesem Thread - dass man aktiv werden sollte?
Kann ich zum Erhalt der Wege einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten?


----------



## redrace (31. Juli 2005)

HUHU

Fast in Vergessenheit geraten das ganze hier!! 
Ich habe Post von der Bezirksregierung erhalten in dem mir mitgeteilt wird das meine Einwände die ich mal gemacht habe zur Kenntnis genommen worden sind, aber abgelehnt werden müssen, 
Mir wurde aber die Möglichkeit eingeräumt bei der zuständigen Unteren Landschaftsbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zu beantragen, damit ich in Zukunft auch Wege im Siebengebirge befahren kann die schmaler sind als 2,5 meter. Ich werde das mal in Angriff nehemen und hoffen das die Behörde mir eine solche erteilt.   Die kopiere ich dann und verteile sie an alle die eine brauchen!


----------



## Airhaenz (1. August 2005)

Hallo alle 7/gb Biker.

Ich habe am Freitag auch Post von der Bezirksregierung erhalten. Kontext ist der gleiche wie bei Redrace, meine Kritik und meine Vorschläge wurden zur Kenntnis genommen, aber abgelehnt. 
Ich versuche mal die nächsten Tage die 3 Seiten einzuscannen und hier hochzu laden.
Ach ja auch mir wurde mit geteilt, dass ich es mit einer Ausnahmegenehmigung wegen, siehe Redrace, versuchen kann/soll.

@Redrace: Wirst du ein formloses Schreiben an die betreffenden Behörde senden, oder weisst du wie man so einen Antrag Sinnvoll    begründet.

Gruß, Jochen



			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Fast in Vergessenheit geraten das ganze hier!!
> Ich habe Post von der Bezirksregierung erhalten in dem mir mitgeteilt wird das meine Einwände die ich mal gemacht habe zur Kenntnis genommen worden sind, aber abgelehnt werden müssen,
> Mir wurde aber die Möglichkeit eingeräumt bei der zuständigen Unteren Landschaftsbehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zu beantragen, damit ich in Zukunft auch Wege im Siebengebirge befahren kann die schmaler sind als 2,5 meter. Ich werde das mal in Angriff nehemen und hoffen das die Behörde mir eine solche erteilt.   Die kopiere ich dann und verteile sie an alle die eine brauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royblacky (2. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe den Brief auch bekommen, hatte aber aber vorher auch schon mit der Bezirksregierung, Dezernat 51 telefoniert.
Bin nämlich schon vor zwei Wochen im Siebengebirge auf einem Trail am Stenzelberg angehalten worden.
Der Typ war in Zivil, trug aber am Revers ein Plastikkärtchen mit dem Emblem des VVS und der Aufschrift Naturwart oder so ähnlich. Der war zwar sehr freundlich, wies mich aber auf die jetzt geltende Verordnung und die darin enthaltende Wegebreitenregelung hin.
Habe dann gleich mal in Köln bei der Bezirksregierung angerufen und tatsächlich: Die neue Verordnung ist Anfang Juni in Kraft gegtreten.
Unsere Forderungen und Bedenken konnte man dort zwar nachvollziehen aber nicht berücksichtigen.
Toll.
Allerdings sagte die Dame, dass in der Verordnung auch festgelegt sei,
dass ein Wegenutzungsplan für das Siebengebirge erarbeitet werden müsse.
Zu dem Zweck würden Vertreter aller Interessengruppen an einen runden Tisch gebeten, darunter auch Verteter der Mountainbiker, also der DIMB.
Sie wies aber gleichzeitig darauf hin, daß diese Woche der neue Kölner Regierungspräsident sein Amt antrete, im Moment die Haushaltslage angespannt sei und das Ganze überhaupt einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen werde.
Vielleicht kann ja am runden Tisch noch was für uns erreicht werden, aber wir werden erst mal mit der Wegebreitenregel leben müssen.
Scheinbar will der VVS jetzt auch durch Kontrollen die Beachtung der Regel durchsetzen. Ich wurde nämlich morgens an einem normalen Wochentag angehalten.
Weiß jemand, ob solche "Naturschutzwarte", also Zivilisten mit einem "Ausweis" des VVS, einen zum Anhalten zwingen dürfen. Oder ob sie sogar Personenkontrollen durchführen und Bußgelder verhängen dürfen?
Könnte nämlich sein, dass ich jetzt zu einem der "schwarzen Schafe" mutiere, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten.

Gruß,
Royblacky


----------



## maximgold (2. August 2005)

royblacky schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ war in Zivil, trug aber am Revers ein Plastikkärtchen mit dem Emblem des VVS und der Aufschrift Naturwart oder so ähnlich.


Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, wie man denn Naturwart wird. Würde ich auch gerne machen. Wenn ich dann schlecht drauf wäre, würde ich in den Wald gehen und Mountainbiker rund machen. Danach ginge es mir bestimmt besser. Nein ehrlich, was es alles gibt. Wo leben wir eigentlich???

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2005)

maximgold schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wo leben wir eigentlich???...




...in einem Ballungsraum, wo jeder nur seine eigenen Interessen sieht...  

Und die mit den scheinbar "harmlosesten" Interessen sagen den anderen, was sie duerfen oder nicht.


----------



## X-Präsi (12. August 2005)

Hallo Leutz !

Das ist ja hochinteressant und zugleich bedauerlich, dass unsere Remonstrationen nicht berücksichtigt wurden. 

Noch interessanter finde ich allerdings, dass wir (als DIMB) bisher noch keine Antwort von der Behörde erhalten haben...

Werde da kommende Woche direkt mal nachhaken. Mal schauen, ob noch was zu machen ist...


----------



## Quarkwade (17. April 2007)

Gibt es was Neues übers Siebengebirge?


----------



## Splash (17. April 2007)

Ohh, da hat aber jemand einen alten Fred wieder ausgebuddelt.

Neues gibts hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3611646#post3552064

Aktuell steht das Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Siebengebirge an ...


----------

